# Post Interview Procedure



## kvesi122 (Oct 16, 2013)

I had a formal interview with the Lieutenant and Chief at my local department two weeks ago. Would it be wise to send a thank you letter to those involved in the interview? Or should I just keep my mouth shut until I hear further instruction?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

kvesi122 said:


> I had a formal interview with the Lieutenant and Chief at my local department two weeks ago. Would it be wise to send a thank you letter to those involved in the interview? Or should I just keep my mouth shut until I hear further instruction?


You should of sent them the day of the interview. Take this as a learning experience.


----------



## kvesi122 (Oct 16, 2013)

I shook their hands on the way out and thanked them for their time. This has been a great learning experience so far. I appreciate the advice.


----------



## kvesi122 (Oct 16, 2013)

That was my initial understanding. I don't want to seem desperate. My application was handed to the background investigator and he briefly looked through it. That's where they concluded the interview.


----------



## kvesi122 (Oct 16, 2013)

Student officers would be sent to the January academy. That's the only thing raising my concern. I don't know how close to the deadline they are planning on going.


----------



## kvesi122 (Oct 16, 2013)

That's my understanding.


----------



## kvesi122 (Oct 16, 2013)

I appreciate everyone's help. Thank you for answering my questions.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Good Luck !

and from what i can see lately there's no such thing as too much ass kissing, but i may be wrong too


----------



## FourInchFury (Jun 26, 2013)

Best of luck man hope it works out. If only all newbs asking questions can follow your lead...

Asks legitimate question for help








Gets legitimate responses based on asking politely








Thanks the forum









If only 88 could've taken your advice. Instead in ~3 hours he'll probably wish he never posted here.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

FourInchFury said:


> If only 88 could've taken your advice. Instead in ~3 hours he'll probably wish he never posted here.


He said with confidence that he's not embarrassed or regretful about anything he posted in here. If he gets his shot in the morning I guarantee he'll graduate and in the spring he'll be back calling out everyone who attempted to correct his behavior. I can look forward to the Red Sox AND 88.


----------



## haldog (Aug 2, 2011)

Boylston is full. I am trying to get in as a self sponsor and I emailed Lynda Kearns to see what the chance of getting in are. She said, no shot - no seats left. Next academy is February in WMASS which I am also hearing is full. -- Could be different because you will be a sponsored recruit.


----------



## kvesi122 (Oct 16, 2013)

I may have to call this Friday and see what the next course of action is. My tuition bill for my last semester is due Jan 2nd but I am working with the financial aid office to see if they can hold out a few days. If the police department mentions a change in the desired academy start date that could be very helpful.


----------

